# A recently voted law might apply for thte second time, a mosque shooter face min 150 years of prison



## Noctosphere (Apr 4, 2018)

So yea, few years ago, Harper voted a law so that prison sentence can be cumulated
Before, if you were sentenced for 2 first degree murder, you were sentenced twice to 25 years of prison minimum
However, the two sentence weren't cumulated, they were passed both at the same time

Well, first time this cumulated sentence law was applyed, it was a guy in New Brunswick (iirc) who killed 3 cops.
He was sentenced at 75 years of prison minimum

Now, there is that guy in Quebec who shot 6 person to death in a mosque
The sentence hasnt been decided, but justice want him to have 150 years of prison minimum
While the defense wants a minimum of 25 years

Your though about this?
I heard someone saying that 150 years minimum is inhuman, because the murderer has no hope of leaving prison
Personally, I'm a bit against 150 years minimum, because he might change while being in prison
But of course, he murdered 6 person, and they can't ever be replaced


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 4, 2018)

A shooter...in a Mosque...what the actual fuck. Somehow seems worse than a school shooting to a degree.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 4, 2018)

Justice shouldn't be a system of revenge and pure punishment. This is a slow death sentence and nothing more. 
It should be a system of punishment and reform to lead to rehabilittion.

To be quite honest, there is no crime vile enough to deserve minimum sentences of even 10 years.
5 years -maybe-, with therapy and rehabilitation with evaluations to decide if the stay ought to be prolonged X more timeunits. 

We already know very well that the length of possible prison time doesn't really stop anyone from commiting certain crimes. It's always been personal character and how likely people think they could get away with it.
So there is no point to them. 
Prisons are expensive, keeping people in prison is too.
Keeping people for 5, 10, 15 or more years isn't likely going to change them without actual efforts to rehabilitate people, so again, no point to it. Especially not if your time in prison is going to affect the rest of your life in such a way, it makes much more sense for you to commit another crime afterwards. And knowing that when you get into prison, you probably rather learn how to be a better criminal by the time you leave. Not only pointless, but counterproductive.

People can not be replaced, so much is true, and their lifes ought to weigh heavy on whomever took them. But thats not going to happen when you're a grumpy old man just sitting in prison until the day you die. He has no reason to repent, the system has no reason to even try and rehabilitate him to get to the point where he would do that.
Just makes no sense at all.
Though I could very much understand the families of the victims probably supporting this, god, I would probably want a revenge punishment myself if I was in their position. But really, that's not going to take away their pain either. We also have learnt that forever ago.


----------



## Super.Nova (Apr 4, 2018)

In Islamic Law, he'd get the death sentence (for a single victim).
I think a life is prison is still far better than that.


----------



## Reploid (Apr 4, 2018)

150,what's the point?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 4, 2018)

I don't care too much, but ain't him better off this world?
As far as I'm concerned give him 999 years, but if so... make him do something productive as to not suck up everyone else's taxes.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 4, 2018)

Super.Nova said:


> In Islamic Law, he'd get the death sentence (for a single victim).
> I think a life is prison is still far better than that.


well, actually, 150 years minimum could be considered as worse in some way
I mean, knowing you will die in prison, to not have a single chance of getting away

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sarkwalvein said:


> I don't care too much, but ain't him better off this world?
> As far as I'm concerned give him 999 years, but if so... make him do something productive as to not suck up everyone else's taxes.


yea well, theres a lot of talking about sending prisonners to mining camp
I dont know if theyll be paid or if it will reduce their sentence somehow
But those discussion are done among the public, government isnt open to this option


----------



## smf (Apr 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Personally, I'm a bit against 150 years minimum, because he might change while being in prison
> But of course, he murdered 6 person, and they can't ever be replaced



They can't be replaced, justice cannot turn the clock back.

It needs to be a compromise of deterrent and in severe cases it is used to make sure they can't do anything again. Minimum sentences don't mean that the person gets out, they would still have to convince a parole board that he isn't going to do it again. With a 1 year minimum sentence, he could still live his entire life in prison.

If you get 25 year consecutive years per person, then if you killed 4 people then you might as well go on and kill 100 or 1000.

When someone is in prison for the rest of their life they are costing you money and they won't be contributing to society again.

I think Harvey Weinstein and his company should have been forced to keep going, so they could pay damages to the victims.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 17, 2018)

Well, new revelation from the tribunal about that shooter in a mosque
Apparently, he was seeking for glory
He regrets not killing even more people
And mass killer were his idols

We can see how crazy he was


----------



## LinkBlaBla (Apr 17, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Well, new revelation from the tribunal about that shooter in a mosque
> Apparently, he was seeking for glory
> He regrets not killing even more people
> And mass killer were his idols
> ...



Well i can see now why people are going into mass shooting , self-esteem problem , getting bullied , mental illness , getting rejected , not enough support for them , school is a mess if i was president first thing i would do is change how school behave and what is important and what not , what i see here is a huge problematic going around and nobody is doing anything to change it , peoples talk about it , cry about it , but nobody is helping the cause even my own words are pointless in this case , all we can do is wait until someone with the rights fix and power and is willing to make the BIG change do it cause words are like pointless to victims and i hope not the future one.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 17, 2018)

Revenge feels good but ultimately does not accomplish much, or more generally "if you are going out to seek revenge then dig two graves".

Here I am not sure what such a long sentence might accomplish.
Some might ponder if it is deterrence, yet harsh sentences existed before this and things still happen.
Will it rehabilitate the person in a useful fashion? Death does rather tend to be the end of things. At the same time I don't know if modern science is up to the task and politics might not have the will to do it either (though expensive to lock people up it is still cheaper than properly managing such things).


----------



## Jackson Ferrell (Apr 17, 2018)

You do the crime, you do the time. Manslaughter deserves 30-50 years, with some taken off for rehabilitation. But premeditated murders should be life. There's no point.  150 years is good.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 17, 2018)

As far as I am concerned 6 hatefilled crimes in cold blood deserve a life sentence.

I think at some point people are too far gone to be reformed, and this man is clearly at that point.

Now for a drunken driving manslaughter or something this would be too long, because the perpetrator could get help with his addiction. But this killer was fully aware and made the choice - and still has no regret even after seeing all the pain and suffering he has caused to the deceased parties loved ones.


----------



## leon315 (Apr 17, 2018)

I heard Both China and Japan has death sentence for all premeditated murders, Usa shall really take note from them so states' prison would be less populate.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 17, 2018)

leon315 said:


> I heard Both China and Japan has death sentence for all premeditated murders, Usa shall really take note from them so states' prison would be less populate.


The more you execute, the more innocent people will be executed.

The criminal justice system is not perfect, and innocent people are convicted all of the time. This is why the US system is so bogged down with appeals to the death sentence.

It turns out here the death sentence is more expensive than life imprisonment - and much less humane.

The death sentence makes us feel good about ourselves through some sort of primitive sense of justice, but it should be left to the middle ages and less civilized times.


----------



## leon315 (Apr 17, 2018)

x65943 said:


> The more you execute, the more innocent people will be executed.
> 
> The criminal justice system is not perfect, and innocent people are convicted all of the time. This is why the US system is so bogged down with appeals to the death sentence.
> 
> ...


Death sentence is MORE EXPENSIVE than life imprisonment? wtf? so building more prisons because the olds ones are not big enough to keep them all inside is more expensive is cheaper than execution? that's funny indeed.
For those case with certain proofs of premeditation, that's the best solution for everyone, it's NOT a question on how much it will costs to system, but it aims to eliminate definitely the threat to protect population.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 17, 2018)

x65943 said:


> As far as I am concerned 6 hatefilled crimes in cold blood deserve a life sentence.
> 
> I think at some point people are too far gone to be reformed, and this man is clearly at that point.
> 
> Now for a drunken driving manslaughter or something this would be too long, because the perpetrator could get help with his addiction. But this killer was fully aware and made the choice - and still has no regret even after seeing all the pain and suffering he has caused to the deceased parties loved ones.


This basically sums up my view of the situation as well


----------



## x65943 (Apr 17, 2018)

leon315 said:


> Death sentence is MORE EXPENSIVE than life imprisonment? wtf? so building more prisons because the olds ones are not big enough to keep them all inside is more expensive is cheaper than execution? that's funny indeed.
> For those case with certain proofs of premeditation, that's the best solution for everyone, it's NOT a question on how much it will costs to system, but it aims to eliminate definitely the threat to protect population.


Yeah - the reason the death penalty is so expensive is because the condemned gets many appeals which cost a lot in legal fees - which are paid by the tax payer.

And you can't get rid of those because they are what saves the innocent from being executed. The Constitution guarantees due process of law.

Prisons are very secure so life imprisonment will protect the population just fine.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 17, 2018)

leon315 said:


> Death sentence is MORE EXPENSIVE than life imprisonment? wtf? so building more prisons because the olds ones are not big enough to keep them all inside is more expensive is cheaper than execution? that's funny indeed.
> For those case with certain proofs of premeditation, that's the best solution for everyone, it's NOT a question on how much it will costs to system, but it aims to eliminate definitely the threat to protect population.


People on death sentence are not killed, they go into the -eternal- death row, they still populate prisons, and then come the appeals.


----------

